
Denoland/deno: A secure JavaScript and TypeScript runtime - rcarmo
https://github.com/denoland/deno
======
nurettin
already 44K stars on github already uses rust async they are truly bleeding
edge and it works cross-platform, too
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcoU9jtsK24](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcoU9jtsK24)

